# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  What's the fastest 40 you've ever seen

## I-WISH-A-MF-WOULD

4.12 some freshman at Florida university.

----------


## SwoleCat

I used to run a 4.4/4.5, but a 4.12 is OFF THE CHAIN FAST!!!!!!

 :EEK!: 

~SC~

----------


## colossus1

whats the record?

----------


## symatech

you mean personally seen or just heard about? the fastest I've actually witnessed is 4.3 by a running back in high school.

----------


## skribbble

> I used to run a 4.4/4.5, but a 4.12 is OFF THE CHAIN FAST!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~SC~


Swole what position did you play?


back on topic - fastest time ive seen was a 4.38 by myself  :Wink:

----------


## I-WISH-A-MF-WOULD

Nope seen it live to bad the kid blew his knee out it practice and never made a impact on the team. That time was in the late 90's I figured a freak like Randy Moss may have come around and ran like a 4.05 in pads. But 4.3 is still in a elite league.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

randy moss isnt capable of 4.05..not one man in the NFL is capable of that lol..that may have been a 4.12 hand timed, most definitely not electronic. elite sprinters w/ the best starts can MAYBE run a 4.0-4.1 NFL 40 electronic. ive run 4.1h and 4.32e. u cant put alot of stock into 40s alot of times...its alot of hearsay unless its electronic indoors or electronic with a wind gauge outdoors.

----------


## dr.shred

fastest 40 i've seen is 4.29 hand time by one of my buddies..myself i ran a 4.42 last year.

----------


## I-WISH-A-MF-WOULD

I know he's not that fast the point is that he's gifted and still pretty darn fast.

----------


## TheNatural3456

i saw a hs kid run a 4.2...handtimed on a track...

----------


## goodtobeapimp

40 times are the most overrated way on earth to tell someone's speed. Everyone on earth can run a legit 4.4..When you see someone run a 4.2 in an nfl combine let me know....

----------


## TestTubeBaby

here ya go, all of you read this. 

http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports...1s18forty.html

----------


## StayJuicen34

I esonally run a 4.3 and know that it's not all about 40 time. If you think you can run a fast 40 try this and see how fast you really are. Run 16 40's in 4 sets or 4 30 seconds in between reps and 2 mins inbetween sets take al the time and get the average speed and that is what really matters.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

> here ya go, all of you read this. 
> 
> http://www.signonsandiego.com/sports...1s18forty.html


I read the same article last week...Very good read,and very very true.

----------


## goodtobeapimp

IF you wanna see the difference in what a 40 time on the field does and what actually matters...Watch Ted Ginn run..

----------


## BigJames

Wow, I had no idea that it was timed so vaguely and I had never thought to compare the 40 time to a sprinters time...those 40 numbers are way off...technically you could run the 40 every week for 2 months and you would see results all over the place with that type of timing method...

----------


## BISON68

Deion Sanders has the combine record of 4.17, may have been broken sometime....but i know that stood for a whileif it still does i dont know? THATS FLYIN'.....

----------


## TestTubeBaby

ben could have run a 3.9-4.0 NFL style 40...nasty

----------


## TestTubeBaby

> I esonally run a 4.3 and know that it's not all about 40 time. If you think you can run a fast 40 try this and see how fast you really are. Run 16 40's in 4 sets or 4 30 seconds in between reps and 2 mins inbetween sets take al the time and get the average speed and that is what really matters.



NO! thats just DUMB! ...man that's dumb LOL..but in retrospect..the whole post might have been facetious! so carry on!

----------


## EastCoaster

Joey Galloway ran a 4.21 in the combines when he entered the NFL... at the time, he was the fastest player in the NFL.

He can still fly.



I've ran a 4.42. Fastest I ever seen is a guy I played with at college. He ran consistantly low 4.3... very fast.

----------


## skribbble

> IF you wanna see the difference in what a 40 time on the field does and what actually matters...Watch Ted Ginn run..


he runs a high 4.4 low 4.5

----------


## skribbble

> Deion Sanders has the combine record of 4.17, may have been broken sometime....but i know that stood for a whileif it still does i dont know? THATS FLYIN'.....


didnt donte hall run a 4.16 ? and tim dwight a 4.18 ? correct me if im wrong

----------


## goodtobeapimp

> he runs a high 4.4 low 4.5



My exact point....And when he gets across field people look like they are standing still...There's a huge difference between a 40 time and the actual game.

----------


## skribbble

> My exact point....And when he gets across field people look like they are standing still...There's a huge difference between a 40 time and the actual game.


Everyone gets to their top speed and then decelerates. The reason ginn is so fast is because he decelerates the slowest. He can hold top speed, or close to his top speed longer then anyone ive ever seen run. Sure it takes him longer to get to 40 yards, but when he gets to his top speed he stays there. Over the summer Ginn was doing a speed session with a few pro athletes like Nate Clements who i believes runs a 4.3 something nfl combine style 40 (and ginn runs a high 4.4). Anyways Ginn was getting beat in the 40s they ran, the 100s they ran. But when it came to the 200, ginn was winning every 200 by 50 yards. Yes 50 yards... They were also running with Tony Fisher and a few other pro athletes. I guess he has good endurance but if he had good endurance wouldnt that mean he has more slow twitch muscles?

----------


## dr.shred

> I esonally run a 4.3 and know that it's not all about 40 time. If you think you can run a fast 40 try this and see how fast you really are. Run 16 40's in 4 sets or 4 30 seconds in between reps and 2 mins inbetween sets take al the time and get the average speed and that is what really matters.


ya maybe that matters if your a marathon runner and what a endurance, but if your a sprinter that is retarded.

----------


## StayJuicen34

No I'm a sprinter and that shows not just how fast you can run consistentally but how long you can stay at that speed for, cuz anyone with talent can run a 4.2-4.3 but what couchs look are are how consistintally they can keep that speed.

----------


## EastCoaster

> he runs a high 4.4 low 4.5



where did you get that?

He was in the semis of the olympic trials. He's super fast... faster than that.

----------


## JayP40

i ran a 4.4/4.5 a few years back. I heard that kevin levrone ran under a 4.3. I grew up about 15 miles from randy moss. seen him run 4.2/4.3 in high school. that cat could straight fly

----------


## JayP40

i would just hate to see someone as big as levrone running at you under 4.3 seconds

----------


## TestTubeBaby

LOL, levrone was talking SO MUCH SH!T! levrone could prob barely break 5 sec over 40 yd! he said he could beat any of the fastest sprinters in the world. they had him race dwain chambers in his offseason over 60m...kevin got RAPED..and dwain is a big dude..6ft 215lbs..he could prob run a 4.1 NFL style 40. and the reason tedd ginn doesnt run a fast 40 is because he wasnt a 100m flat guy EVER! he was 110 hurdles guy with some running skills (200, 400). he has the speed, it just takes him awhile to get there. long jumpers and 110 hurdles guys usually cant cook a 100, let alone a 40, but can BURN a 200. has to do something with the rhythm/coordination it takes to hurdle/run-jump and running a turn etc...

PS: goodtobeapimp is right in the fact that if u wanna watch a fball player run, a good guy to watch is ted ginn...his form is pretty sound.

----------


## JayP40

my sister was a sprinter and she says the same thing testtubebaby. she says it is the style of running people adapt to as far as the difference between the 100 and 200. With the 200 you have a curve that you can actually build speed in. with the 100 its just a straight shot.


I was just wondering about the big hype with levrone. kinda thought it might be bs

----------


## TestTubeBaby

the curve actually slows one down, some are better (their running style is better suited to running a curve) which gives them the ability to fight the curve less than others, which leaves them reserve to finish the race a lil better

----------


## skribbble

> where did you get that?
> 
> He was in the semis of the olympic trials. He's super fast... faster than that.


We get trained by the same person

----------


## CrazyRussian

the curve does slow people down, but people know how to use it as a sling shot to give you some momentum going onto the straight... the fastest 40 ive seen was a 4.34, my best was a 4.43, but i was also running 10.7s in the 100m at the time.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

i always thought that was cute..sling shot effect..  :Smilie:  ur body fights the curve whether u like it or not..the fastest way to get somewhere is in a straight line, point A to point B and when ur running full speed and ur body must compensate, changing directions (slightly)etc.u slow down a bit..as ur coming off the curve onto the straight,theres reacceleration bc u slowed down a bit, if timed right, makes it look like a sling shot effect..sling shot effect is a myth/illusion.

----------


## catabolic kid

Kind of off topic.... did you all hear that clarett ran a 4.9 at the combines!

----------


## TestTubeBaby

LOL no, but thats hilarious...i wonder why he'd go into a combine knowing GOOD AND WELL he aint in shape! 4.9 is totally ridiculous..i know uncoordinated geeks who could dip under 5!

----------


## skribbble

> Kind of off topic.... did you all hear that clarett ran a 4.9 at the combines!


No, he ran a high 4.6. The day of the combine he claimed to be over trained and ran a 4.7 and 4.8. They let him run again a few weeks later and he puleld a high 4.6. I believe he wasnt out of shape just overtrained. LAst year he was 18% body fat and he ran what a low 4.60? This year he was 12% bodyfat and much stronger so i believe he really did overtrain.

----------


## diezell

saw this black guy being chased by a cop if it was broken down into a 40 i bet he was doing like a 3.8

----------


## dr.shred

> saw this black guy being chased by a cop if it was broken down into a 40 i bet he was doing like a 3.8


hahahhhahahaha

----------


## 3Vandoo

Fastest Ive seen is

4.24 by Ralph Louissaint, FB at McMaster University.

a peronal friend of mine

----------


## dr.shred

that is one fast fullback

----------


## 3Vandoo

> that is one fast fullback



yeah! unfortunately for him he's about 235lbs

and the TB are between 190-210, it was a pain in the ass for him, when the FB running faster than the tail.  :1laugh:

----------


## BP85

> he runs a high 4.4 low 4.5


He also ran an 11.33 110m hurdles in highschool, and he has been clocked at a 19.66 in the 200m

BP85

----------


## Ace2345

I ran a 4.38 handheld 40 last year at a high school football combine.

----------


## skribbble

> He also ran an 11.33 110m hurdles in highschool, and he has been clocked at a 19.66 in the 200m
> 
> BP85


I know. Anything over 100 meters he will rape anyone. 40 hes not too fast, 100 hes pretty good but anything over 100 is his game.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

ted ginn hasnt run 11.33 over 110m hurldes..the WR is 12.91e. and he hasnt run 19.66 over 200m..no one has run that fast in years, and def not a football player.

----------


## skribbble

yeah i thought 11.33 was a little redic i wasnt sure what kinda hurdle times or 200 times were good. I do remmber him running high 12's though now taht you throw that number out there

----------


## EastCoaster

> ted ginn hasnt run 11.33 over 110m hurldes..the WR is 12.91e. and he hasnt run 19.66 over 200m..no one has run that fast in years, and def not a football player.



Ted Ginn was 1 person away from making the Olympic team... Think Again.


He's a track runner star who also happens to be good at football.

----------


## Dieselpower

I ran 4.8sec at 315lbs. at 21-25 years old. thats unreal for me now. Now I need to run 2.5kms(1.6 miles?) under 14 minutes. at 28 years old, I need some work. Im too old and too fat. its at 16 mins and some, but I am still at 300lbs. Its not easy being a big guy.

DP

----------


## cdogge

holy shit...this thread is still alive...I have persanally ran a blazing 4.7...

----------


## TestTubeBaby

> Ted Ginn was 1 person away from making the Olympic team... Think Again.
> 
> 
> He's a track runner star who also happens to be good at football.


would u please stick to what you know? ted ginn is a HURDLER! NOT A SPRINTER! and ill reiterate my statements above.

----------


## Shaka

> would u please stick to what you know? ted ginn is a HURDLER! NOT A SPRINTER! and ill reiterate my statements above.


Can't you tell when someone's yanking your chain? Relax man  :Nutkick:

----------


## keithquig

to put arguments about ted ginn jr to rest here are his 110m hurdle and 200m time from his last high school track meet....................Finals-Boys 110 Meter Hurdles 39" - FINALS
1 Theodore Ginn Jr.-Cleveland Glenville-13.84 - is a Buckeye
5 Brian Hartline-Canton GlenOak-14.76 - top 3 WR recruit next year 

Finals-Boys 100 Meter Dash
3 Jamario O'Neal-Mansfield-10.89- now at Glenville and verbaled to tOSU
5 Erik Haw-Coluimbus Indepenence-10.96- is a Buckeye
7 Freddie Lenix-Cleveland Glenville-11.08- soon to be a Buckeye??
8 Brandon Harrison-Day. Chaminade-Julienne 11.12- leaning to tOSU 
Prelims- 100 meter
Curt Lukens-North Canton Hoover-11.18- Buckeye Freshman

Finals-Boys 300 Meter Hurdles 36"
1 Theodore Ginn Jr.-Cleveland Glenville-36.73 
5 Brian Hartline-Canton GlenOak -38.40 

Finals-Boys 200 Meter Dash 
2 Theodore Ginn Jr.-Clevelandville-21.16 
Prelims
Jamario O'Neal-Mansfield-22.07Q 
Brandon Harrison-Day. Chaminade-Julienne 22.25 
Curtis Terry-Cleveland Collinwood-22.34- played at Glenville this past year 
Freddie Lenix-Cleveland Glenville-22.37

----------


## spound

I knew a guy in highschool, one of my good friends actually who ran a 4.28 on a track in highschool. And oh yea, he is white

----------


## Teegunn

I used to run a 4.4 hand-held in high school and in college that turned into a 4.5 electronic. Not that I could do that anymore, but those were my numbers. I've personally witnessed a 4.29 electronic clocking. This was major college football in front of pro-scouts, etc. The guy was a corner back who went in the top 3 in the draft that year primarily from that great 40 time. He washed out badly though. 40 times are greatly over-rated in relation to on the field speed and ability. The guy just had a horrible work-ethic too. Probably blew all his money in a year.

----------


## Big M

exactly how many meters is that?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

40 yards is 36 meters

----------


## GetPumped

This topic is kind of ironic because I just got through reading Jose Canseco's book Juiced and he says that he would always race Ricky Henderson and could beat him every time. He also said that he was clocked at a 3.9 in the 40 lol.

----------


## skribbble

> This topic is kind of ironic because I just got through reading Jose Canseco's book Juiced and he says that he would always race Ricky Henderson and could beat him every time. He also said that he was clocked at a 3.9 in the 40 lol.



hahahhaha. I dont even think world class sprinters could run a 3.9

----------


## 100m champ

> This topic is kind of ironic because I just got through reading Jose Canseco's book Juiced and he says that he would always race Ricky Henderson and could beat him every time. He also said that he was clocked at a 3.9 in the 40 lol.



AHHHAHAHAAH, THATS A BIG LIE, JOSE COULD NEVER RUN 3.9 FOR 40 METER DASH

----------


## CRUISECONTROL

I ran a 4.34 in HS and I'm White  :Big Grin:

----------


## Powerathlete

I've seen a 4.22 40 yard dash timed by Florida State University. This same kid could also dunk a basketball easily at a height of 5'8" At this time he had never practiced sprinting or any type of plyometrics. Truly a natural.

----------

